# Enclosure temps



## Diablo (Aug 17, 2012)

So I'm testing out my heating bulb in my enclosure to make sure the temps right and it seems its too hot on the cool side but just right on the basking spot. It's at 115 F on the basking spot and seems to be getting hotter I think, but it is at 89 or 90 F over on the far side of the enclosure. The enclosure I have is a 4x2x2 for a baby argentine B+W I'll be getting hopefully next week. The basking bulb is a 100 W heat bulb (no UVB output). and the UVB I have is a 5.0 repitsun which I am going to replace with a 10.0 asap. Should I try going down to a 75W? or would that lower the temps on the basking spot too much?


Also the humidity is up to around 80% with no misting at all so far. It gets pretty hot in my room sometimes but I didn't think it would be 80% in there with no misting at all. There is moss in there but I didn't even wet that at all either. I have two thermometers and they are within 1 degree of each other when in the same spot. I do not have a temperature gun to verify these temps though and I do not know what else I could use to verify the humidity except putting my hand in and feeling it and it feels very humid. Any input on this would be great, thanks.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 17, 2012)

Cool side should be mid 70s. 115 May even be a little high.


My tegu is currently in a 40gal with a 120w that makes the hotspot around 110 or 111. But she almost always sticks to basking around 98.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah I think I might drop down to a 75w and see what happens. I guess it's just already too hot in my room usually. It's like 80-85 in here and I have no air conditioning in my house because it's been broke for years now. The humidity rose to 99% and the plastic doors I have on the cage started fogging up and condensing....I turned the light off and just decided to go to the store tomorrow and pick up a 75w and see what happens.


----------



## Murkve (Aug 17, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Cool side should be mid 70s. 115 May even be a little high.
> 
> 
> My tegu is currently in a 40gal with a 120w that makes the hotspot around 110 or 111. But she almost always sticks to basking around 98.





Normally, I'd say 115F is perfectly acceptable. As long as there is a gradient, the animal will choose what is best. However, the OP's ambient temps are high, so I'd recommend a switch to a lower wattage. My cool side temps were about 80 in July, and now that it's a bit cooler, they are around 74, and I've noticed my Tegu become crazy active. She really bounces all over the enclosure, even sitting in spots as high as 120F.


----------



## james.w (Aug 17, 2012)

If you can't get a high enough basking temp with the 75, just raise the basking spot. You should really try and get your room temps down. You won't be able to get a proper cool side temp if the room temps are minimum 80 degrees.


----------

